# why the English language is so hard to learn:



## Spanky (2004 Október 14)

why the English language is so hard to learn:

1) The bandage was wound around the wound.
2) The farm was used to produce produce.
3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.
4) We must polish the Polish furniture.
5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.
6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.
7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time 
to present the present.
8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.
9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.
10) I did not object to the object.
11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid.
12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.
13) They were too close to the door to close it.
14) The buck does funny things when the does are present.
15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.
16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.
17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail
18) After a number of injections my jaw got number.
19) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.
20) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.
21) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?

There is no egg in eggplant nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor 
pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or 
French fries in France (surprise!). Sweetmeats are candies while 
sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.


Quicksand works slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is

neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. And why is it that writers write
but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce and hammers don't ham?
If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth?
One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese ?
Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amend. If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it? 
Is it an odd, or an end?
If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian 
eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? In what language do 
people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and
send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?

How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man
and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique 
lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns 
down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out, and in which, 
an alarm goes off by going on.

English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the 
creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all.

That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the 
lights are out, they are invisible.

P.S. - Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"?


----------



## Boszi (2004 Október 14)

This kind of explains why I never liked this language :/


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 14)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 14 2004, 01:49 AM
> *English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the
> creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all.
> [post=139009]Quoted post[/post]​*


Én meg épp ezért élvezem.... cool


----------



## saga (2004 Október 14)

Major Tamasnak volt egy hasonlo osszeallitasa a magyarnyelvrol. Talan Pufinak, vagy Parameter Zsoltnak meg van valahol.
mindenesetre erdekes es szorakoztato


----------



## Spanky (2004 Október 14)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Oct 14 2004, 12:54 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rókalány @ Oct 14 2004, 12:54 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Oct 14 2004, 01:49 AM
> *English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the
> creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all.
> [post=139009]Quoted post[/post]​*


Én meg épp ezért élvezem.... cool
[post=139030]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

En is cool 
Egy nagyon érdekes nyelv.
Fantasztikus nagy szokincsel rendelkezik.
*"The OED2, the largest English-language dictionary, contains some 290,000 entries with some 616,500 word forms. Of course, there are lots of slang and regional words that are not included and the big dictionary omits many proper names, scientific and technical terms, and jargon as a matter of editorial policy (e.g., there are some 1.4 million named species of insect alone). All told, estimates of the total vocabulary of English start at around three million words and go up from there."*


----------



## Spanky (2004 Október 14)

INDEX,
"_Gennyládának" nevezte Michael Moore-t Farenheit 9/11 című filmje miatt az idősebb George Bush, írja a BBC. Az exelnök szerint a családjáról "felháborító hazugságokat terjesztő" filmrendező "totális seggfej, szemét_". 

Ez egy érdekes forditás.
Angolul még nemhalottam a "gennyláda" kifejezést, na meg a "seggfej"-t sem.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Október 14)

> En is cool
> Egy nagyon érdekes nyelv.
> Fantasztikus nagy szokincsel rendelkezik.
> *"The OED2, the largest English-language dictionary, contains some 290,000 entries with some 616,500 word forms. Of course, there are lots of slang and regional words that are not included and the big dictionary omits many proper names, scientific and technical terms, and jargon as a matter of editorial policy (e.g., there are some 1.4 million named species of insect alone). All told, estimates of the total vocabulary of English start at around three million words and go up from there."[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 14)

Čvekkel ezelött amikor megkaptuk a bizonyitványt a nem tudom melyik szintü angol tanfolyam után,büszkélkedtem magamon,hogy jaj de szép eredményt értem el.
A tanárnönek csak annyi volt a hozzászolása,hogy: nehogy azt higgyem,hogy most tudok angolul - a mai napig sem hiszem - mert ha tudok 1000 szot akkor biztos,hogy az angolnyelvükém a másik 1000 szot használja...és nem azokat amit én tudok.

Oh,hát mennyire igaza volt.

De angol nyelv ide vagy francia oda: a magyar nyelv a legszebb. A legnehezebb.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Október 15)

> [/QUOTE
> 
> Emellett szerintem egy atlag magyar ember szokincse sokkal bovebb mint egy angol nyelvue  (ami 1200 szo korul van. )
> [post=139119]Quoted post[/post]​


[/QUOTE]

Habár nem verseny ez, de a fene tudja.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Október 15)

> *De angol nyelv ide vagy francia oda: a magyar nyelv a legszebb. A legnehezebb.*



Ez attol függ, hogy hova tartozol.
Gondolom a Franciáknak, a Francia, az Angoloknak az Angol, a Kinaiknak a Kinai,
stb. stb.
Magyaroknak, természetesen a Magyar.


----------



## mokuska1984 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Boszi írta:


> This kind of explains why I never liked this language :/



why don´t you like english???


----------



## mokuska1984 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Spanky írta:


> why the English language is so hard to learn:
> 
> 1) The bandage was wound around the wound.
> 2) The farm was used to produce produce.
> ...



I think english isn´t so hard if you realy you deal with this language. I mean you work hard to understand and learn it. I hope you have understood what I meant.


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)

English is one of the most easiest languages!


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

I love the post.


----------



## dungdung23 (2011 Január 5)

I also speak Vietnamese


----------



## Timiiiiii (2011 Február 6)

Mindezek ellenére szerintem mégis egy nagyon szép nyelv.


----------



## petex (2011 Március 19)

*Why is English so hard?*

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]Why is English so hard?[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Pluralism[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]We'll begin with a box and the plural is boxes.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]But the plural of ox should be oxen, not oxes.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]The one fowl is a goose but two are called geese,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Yet the plural of mouse should never be meese.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]You may find a lone mouse or a whole set of mice,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Yet the plural of house is houses not hice.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]If the plural of man is always called men,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Why shouldn't the plural of pan be called pen?[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]If I speak of a foot and you show me your feet,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]And I give you a boot, would a pair be called beet?[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]If one is a tooth and a whole set are teeth,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Why should not the plural of booth be called beeth?[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Then one may be that and three would be those,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Yet hat in the plural wouldn't be hose.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]And the plural of cat is cats and not cose.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]We speak of a brother and also of brethren,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]But though we say Mother, we never say Methren,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Then the masculine pronouns are he, his and him,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]But imagine the feminine she, shis and shim,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]So English, I fancy you will all agree,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Is the funniest language you ever did see.[/FONT]​


----------



## Xyz_123 (2011 Március 25)

You can use it everywhere


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 7)

Yehh right,-LOL


----------



## zechs (2011 Május 25)

mu~interesting~~


----------



## Caroluk (2011 Június 19)

Spanky írta:


> why the English language is so hard to learn:
> 
> 1) The bandage was wound around the wound.
> 2) The farm was used to produce produce.
> ...


 
:lol: LOL! I find it easy...........but there is a very big difference between British English and the American version, I often smile when I hear them talking in "English"
Carol


----------



## tizenkilenc (2011 Július 23)

I particulary don't fancy this language whose verbs are identycal to nouns and don't change by person and number.In the other hand, I'm a great admirer of Magyar, wich I hope to learn someday .


----------



## boicho (2011 November 13)

I also find it difficult.  Even though I have studied English a few years.


----------



## Decebal88 (2011 December 14)

Dunno, I've grown up in Germany and had no problem with learning english. Depends maybe on the mother tongue.


----------



## askmore (2011 December 29)

I think English is one of the easiest language. I practically learned it from movies and Guns & Roses lyrics. But because of that I make some (probably a lot) mistakes. 
I learned japanese for a few months (a few years ago), and it was quite easy.
But I cannot learn german. It's too difficult right at the start.
By the way I'm a native hungarian speaker.


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

a


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

Respect


----------



## Tibor55 (2012 Január 10)

I've been learned english language so many years and still don't know it perfect.


----------



## FLOUFUN (2012 Február 3)

It's easy


----------



## Kata_29 (2012 Február 21)

*angolul levelezés*

Sziasztok!

Van-e esetleg valakinek kedve angolul levelezni emailben?
Én kb. középfokon tudok, az írást szeretném fejleszteni főként, de mellette szóban is beszélhetünk.
Humán érdeklődésű vagyok, szeretem a tartalmas, igényes kommunikációt 
Ha valakinek van kedve, csak szóljon.
Bye


----------



## gasparm (2012 Február 22)

I like English language ,Ilike German ,French too, only is the pity I can learn them all at once!


----------



## One of them (2012 Február 22)

gasparm írta:


> I like English language ,Ilike German ,French too, only is the pity I can learn them all at once!



I like English, German and French too. The only pity is that I can't learn all of them at once.


----------



## One of them (2012 Február 22)

Kata_29 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van-e esetleg valakinek kedve angolul levelezni emailben?
> Én kb. középfokon tudok, az írást szeretném fejleszteni főként, de mellette szóban is beszélhetünk.
> ...



Hello Kata!

You can write to me in English via email if you wish. I would be glad to help you - you can write about anything you wish, and then we'll see how it goes.

lehel.vajda kukac gmail.com


----------



## FagyisSzent (2012 Április 2)

One of them írta:


> I like English, German and French too. The only pity is that I can't learn all of them at once.


I am just wondering if gasparm's intention was indeed to have her sentences corrected.


----------



## gasparm (2012 Május 27)

Dontkiss bother me at all if someone corect my sentences !I´m still learning English but it´s pretty hard to learn it quite allone!Thank you very much!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2012 Május 27)

No need to worry, gasparm! All languages are difficult to learn, not just English.

If you'd like your sentences to be corrected, here is my suggestion about your latest ones:
"It doesn't bother me at all if (when) someone corrects my sentences. I'm still learning English, but it's pretty hard to learn it well on my own. Thank you very much!"
Please note one uses exclamation marks rather sparingly in English. Probably a cultural thing.

So, why are you learning English alone? There are quite a few study groups you could join either in your own city or online. You can pick up some good books that will improve your vocabulary and can listen to books on tape (audiobooks) that can help you with your pronunciation. Watching English-language channels on TV can give you exposure to current idiomatic language as well. So you are not alone. Use the means that you do have at your disposal. Of course, what will help you the most is conversing with others in English. Preferably others whose mother tongue is English. Cheers!


----------



## ariedam (2012 Május 27)

English is easy when compared with Hungarian  Own experience


----------



## gasparm (2012 Május 28)

I have been learning English for 2 jears now but I need somebody to speak!I have a lots of Audiobooks I hear them and read at the same time!I think it didn´t help me much!The most effizient was so far by Gaal Otto kreativ English to learn !I mix the English language with German because I just learnt German recently!Can you recomend me some thinks where I could speak??I opened a topic (Nyelvtanulás skype on keresztül)but nobody wanted to speak with me so far!


----------



## gasparm (2012 Május 28)

FagyisSzent írta:


> No need to worry, gasparm! All languages are difficult to learn, not just English.
> 
> If you'd like your sentences to be corrected, here is my suggestion about your latest ones:
> "It doesn't bother me at all if (when) someone corrects my sentences. I'm still learning English, but it's pretty hard to learn it well on my own. Thank you very much!"
> ...


I have been learning English for 2 jears now but I need somebody to speak!I have a lots of Audiobooks I hear them and read at the same time!I think it didn´t help me much!The most effizient was so far by Gaal Otto kreativ English to learn !I mix the English language with German because I just learnt German recently!Can you recomend me some thinks where I could speak??I opened a topic (Nyelvtanulás skype on keresztül)but nobody wanted to speak with me so far!


----------



## dorina39 (2012 Július 9)

Sziasztok!

Tudna valaki nekem abban segíteni, hogy hogyan, milyen segédanyagokkal kezdhetném újra az angol tanulást. Korábban középfokú Rigó utcai nyelvvizsgát szereztem, de ma már egy pohár víz kérése is nehezemre esne angolul. Bármilyen segítséget megköszönök!

Ui: Nagyon örülök, hogy van egy ilyen honlap. Annak is, hogy TI IS BÜSZKÉK VAGYTOK RÁ, HOGY MAGYAROK VAGYTOK! További szép estét kívánok minden MAGYARNAK, ÉLJEN BÁRHOL!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2012 Július 17)

Néhány tipp:
- Halgass angol rádiót, hangos könyvet
- Olvass angolul minél többet - eleinte könnyebb dolgokat, hogy ne frusztráld magad túl hamar
- Keress angol beszélgető partnereket (vannak kulbok tudtommal szinte minden városban, ahová angolul beszélni kivánók jönnek össze)


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 15)

I totally agree with audio book. I find it very helpful.

My tips would be: 
try to participate a little with conversation either it's forum or blog. Could help with your writing.
Try to speak with yourself with the language your trying to learn.
Try to speak aloud some books or some words over and over again.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2012 Október 21)

Good ideas alice_wonderland.
I would be just a bit careful with the "speak with yourself" part. People may think you are rather strange.


----------



## igniculus (2012 Október 21)

Well, after studying German for more thank 16 years, I don't find learning English hard at all. I have to admit that I've learnt most of it outside of school: reading in English, watching movies and series in English (often with English subtitles)...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2012 Október 21)

And after these two you'll find you can pick up Dutch in no time.


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 31)

Hello Everybody!

I learn in English too.

My tips for students:
1. You looking for a good English teacher or English course. Learn alone is difficult.
2. Read a lot in English! Easy stories at first.
3. Exercise, Exercise, Exercise! (words, grammars) For example: interactive games on net, Scrabble, word-cards, everyday conversations.
4. Watch a lot of movies in English! I began it with action movies.
5. Listen to songs (with or without lyrics), conversations (stories with cd) in English!
6. You write short sentences in English on forums.
and the most important: You never give up!

Bye, Dennis M.


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 14)

For me it helped a lot to communicate with English speaking people.

Reading books is good way, but when You try to communicate with pople, it is hard to express.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2013 Március 23)

All beginnings are hard, said the thief, and began by stealing an anvil. (Dutch proverb)


----------



## promover (2013 Június 19)

Valaki tudna segíteni, hogy helyesek e a mondataim. Köszönöm előre is: I work as a kindergarten teacher in Budapest. I like my jobs work because I like children.

I love walk in the forest and meadow. I like herbs such as thyme, lanceloar rip grass from which I make tea and syrup.


----------



## redrum217 (2013 Június 24)

Learning languages is really a matter of using it in real life situations, experiencing it through movies, music or wathever. When it comes to learning new languages a lot of people think you must take some kind of a course with "trained" teachers, but I think teachers are overrated.


----------



## redrum217 (2013 Június 24)

So basically what I'm trying to say is that next time, when you're about to read the daily news, go to an English website and read the news in English! Little things like that can make you get used to the language!


----------



## redrum217 (2013 Június 24)

Using English in real life situations like that is a lot better than only using it on lessons!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2013 Június 26)

promover írta:


> Valaki tudna segíteni, hogy helyesek e a mondataim. Köszönöm előre is: I work as a kindergarten teacher in Budapest. I like my jobs work [vagy job vagy work] because I like children.
> 
> I love walk [walking] in the forest and meadow. I like herbs such as thyme, [and vagy or] lanceloar rip grass from which I make tea and syrup.


Kedves promover!

Mondataid java része nyelvtanilag helyes, bár van 1-2 kisebb hiba. Rengeteg bennük az én (I) szó, amelyet az angol sokkal ritkábban használ. Egy kicsit javított változata soraidnak:

I work as a kindergarten teacher in Budapest. It is easy for me to like my job because I love children.
I love walking in forests and meadows. A passion of mine is making tea and syrup from herbs I like such as thyme and lanceloar rip grass.

Remélem, ez segít.


----------



## promover (2013 Június 27)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Kedves promover!
> 
> Mondataid java része nyelvtanilag helyes, bár van 1-2 kisebb hiba. Rengeteg bennük az én (I) szó, amelyet az angol sokkal ritkábban használ. Egy kicsit javított változata soraidnak:
> 
> ...


 
Nagyon sokat segítettél. Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 27)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Kedves promover!
> 
> Mondataid java része nyelvtanilag helyes, bár van 1-2 kisebb hiba. *Rengeteg bennük az én (I) szó,* amelyet az angol sokkal ritkábban használ...



Ne csodálkozz, mi anno úgy tanultuk, hogy a korlátozott igeragozás miatt mindig használjunk személyes névmást. A "gone fishing" (elmentem horgászni - természetesen nem miattad irtam le a jelentését) tipusú kifejezéseket csak a magasabb fokozatban tárták elénk.


----------



## Godzi75 (2013 Július 23)

HELP NEEDED!
What does it exactly mean in Hungarian:
"railway truck motor trolley"


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 25)

What does it mean in English? 
My bet would be "Vasuti tehermotorkocsi", meaning a motorized railroad cargo vehicle, like so:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CargoSprinter


----------



## gasparm (2013 Augusztus 2)

FagyisSzent írta:


> No need to worry, gasparm! All languages are difficult to learn, not just English.
> 
> If you'd like your sentences to be corrected, here is my suggestion about your latest ones:
> "It doesn't bother me at all if (when) someone corrects my sentences. I'm still learning English, but it's pretty hard to learn it well on my own. Thank you very much!"
> ...


I didn't had any luck !Mostly I found the manly persons who only wanted to flirt with me! The women don´t have the time!Thank you!


----------



## Godzi75 (2013 Augusztus 8)

szocske42 írta:


> What does it mean in English?
> My bet would be "Vasuti tehermotorkocsi", meaning a motorized railroad cargo vehicle, like so:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CargoSprinter


 Köszi. Vagy thank you, ha úgy jobban tetszik.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Augusztus 8)

oops, I though you spoke English only and needed help with Hungarian


----------



## FagyisSzent (2013 Augusztus 10)

gasparm írta:


> I didn't had any luck !Mostly I found the manly persons who only wanted to flirt with me! The women don´t have the time!Thank you!


Hi gasparm, just keep trying, you'll find the right learning and practicing partners. Besides, a little flirting here and there is not all that horrible a thing...


----------



## gasparm (2013 Augusztus 11)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Hi gasparm, just keep trying, you'll find the right learning and practicing partners. Besides, a little flirting here and there is not all that horrible a thing...


Not for me but my friend is very jealous!


----------



## panniparis (2014 Augusztus 15)

I think English is one of the easiest languages to learn up to a certain level, which is pretty low...my guess would be First Certificate. Then it becomes as complicated as any other rich language. And yessss, English certainly is! one of richest languages.
That's the reason why you can easily detect who is a well educated and well spoken person, because their vocabulary is very wide. It did happen to me so many times when I tried to speak to an English with a working class upbringing, that I, as a foreigner, had to down-grade!


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

This is no secret, but foreigners/immigrants tend to stick with people who speak their own language, and this is understandable. Yes it's nice to be understood and communicate in your own language and are comfortable with your own. At some point there has to be a change of environment so that another language can be learned. That is the first step "change of environment".


----------



## urbán kati (2015 Március 8)

Én a kindle olvasómra szeretnék tölteni angol leckéket, hogy kényelmesen fekve tudjak tanulni, nem bírom a számítógép előtti görnyedést még este is


----------



## FagyisSzent (2015 Július 30)

panniparis írta:


> I think English is one of the easiest languages to learn up to a certain level, which is pretty low...my guess would be First Certificate. Then it becomes as complicated as any other rich language. And yessss, English certainly is! one of richest languages.
> That's the reason why you can easily detect who is a well educated and well spoken person, because their vocabulary is very wide. It did happen to me so many times when I tried to speak to an English with a working class upbringing, that I, as a foreigner, had to down-grade!


True, English is easy to learn up to the level of simple communication (konyhanyelv). A lot of people stop there. Should they find the drive in themselves to continue, they could develop the same level of sophistication in their expressions as those rich brats. Problem is, most of them don't continue and get stuck. An area where it becomes difficult to match the locals is accent. If English is not one's first language, and one has not started studying it in one's early years, accent is pretty much guaranteed to expose foreign origin. Again, with practice, intentional focus on how words are pronounced, how expressions and sentences are accentuated, anyone could become a Eliza Doolittle.


----------

